# Extending a 6x6 post by 24"



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Why not replace the post with a correct length one? By the time you buy the brackets and install them, you are not likely to save any money or time over a full replacement.


----------



## badhaircut (Jan 23, 2013)

Daniel Holzman said:


> Why not replace the post with a correct length one? By the time you buy the brackets and install them, you are not likely to save any money or time over a full replacement.


Because that post is holding the entire interloc patio at the corner


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

If you cannot find any commercially made brackets for this, You might make some from some 3 inch angle iron bolted at each corner, running vertically up around 18 inches, and down the same distance.

Might be kind of ugly.

Another idea, drill a large hole 3 inch, in the top of the post straight down, then another hole straight up the extension, insert a pipe, or a wooden peg to tie them together.


ED


----------



## badhaircut (Jan 23, 2013)

Also what should the minimum height of the cross member be above the door? I'm thinking 7ft but I don't want to go higher than I need to


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> Another idea, drill a large hole 3 inch, in the top of the post straight down, then another hole straight up the extension, insert a pipe, or a wooden peg to tie them together.


I'd go for a hardwood dowel and exterior glue. Will require some careful drilling. It should work since it is only acting a as brace.


----------



## badhaircut (Jan 23, 2013)

Seeing as how I will be wrapping these two pieces to cover the ugly seem, I realize now I would have an easier time using 3-2x6 instead. I could fasten the middle 2x6 to the 6x6 post with some sort of simpson strong tie or even pocket hole drill it and screw the remaining 2x6's to the center mounted one. See attached photos.
The existing 6x6 post top is not quite straight though. What is the best method to cut the top of the existing post to that is it perfectly flat?


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Cut a lap joint in the top of the post between 12 and 16". 
Do the same with your extension. 

Glue together with Liquid Nails and bolt together with two galvanized through bolts.

To make the cuts, clamp a metal straight edge on the post and let it guide the blade of your reciprocating saw. If you clamp or screw straight edge on both sides of the post you should get a really nice straight cut.


----------



## badhaircut (Jan 23, 2013)

Thought i would chime in and show some progress. So far everything is coming along pretty well. I ended up building around the post with deck boards and used 3- 2x6 pieces of wood to extend the post. Overall it seems very strong. There is a good twist in the existing post though so the horizontal cross members are slightly bowed a little bit.
I plan to screw down the 4x4 post to the coping stone which has been glued to the retaining block underneath with construction adhesive.
I will post more pictures as i keep working.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

hkstroud said:


> Cut a lap joint in the top of the post between 12 and 16".
> Do the same with your extension.
> 
> Glue together with Liquid Nails and bolt together with two galvanized through bolts.
> ...


Exactly.The best and easiest way to do it.Glue the joint with some waterproof glue and put a couple countersunk lags thru it if it makes you happy.Or bolts as was mentioned.


----------

